# D-Lan/Powerline, was brauch ich, was muss ich beachten, was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?



## Dyfcom (1. März 2014)

*D-Lan/Powerline, was brauch ich, was muss ich beachten, was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?*

Hey,

ich möchte bei mir zu Hause das Lan-Netz durch D-Lan/Powerline ausbauen. Da ich keine Netzwerkdosen im Haus habe (alt Bau) und die vorhanden Telefonkabel zu schlecht sind, möchte ich diese Methode ausprobieren und auch nutzen. Aber was brauche ich dafür?

-In meinem Haus gibt es keinen Schutzleiter, also nur 2 Phrasen (L1 und N, Schutzleiter geht über N), geht es damit?

-Habe einen kleinen NAS wo ich Datenablege, wie schnell würde die Verbindung sein?

-Wie ist das mit dem Einspeisen also den Router für D-Lan/Powerline? Brauch man wenn man mehrere Empfänger hat auch mehrere Router?

-Die Geschwindigkeit meiner Internetleitung wird hier nicht die Rolle spielen da ich einen Download unter 1MB/s 

Vielen Dank und noch ein Schönes Wochenende
Dyfcom


----------



## Dyfcom (1. März 2014)

*AW: D-Lan/Powerline, was brauch ich, was muss ich beachten, was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?*

Keiner eine Idee oder Erfahrungen?


----------



## inne_fritten (2. März 2014)

*AW: D-Lan/Powerline, was brauch ich, was muss ich beachten, was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?*

Moin.
Ich verwende seit knapp 2 Jahren D-Lan von Devolo (War so ein Starterpaket, "D-LAN 85 HS Mini"), soll in der Theorie bis zu 85.000 Kbps durch die Stromleitung schießen können, tatsächlich sind es bei mir aber nur etwa 1,2 MB. Habe auch ein NAS (selbstgebaut) und das schieben von kleinen Dateien geht ganz gut. Bei größeren Dateien macht das allerdings keinen Spaß. Für das Surfen reicht das DLan bei mir völlig aus, auch HD-Videos laufen optimal. Auch zum Spielen ist das bestens geeignet. Hat damals knapp 100€ gekostet, wird wahrscheinlich heute nur noch einen Bruchteil kosten falls es das überhaupt noch gibt. In Zukunft werde ich aber wohl die Leerrohre im Haus benutzen und mir eine vernünftige Leitung da reinschieben. 
Den Schutzleiter brauchen die Dinger bei mir übrigens nicht. Der Stecker ist auch nur der flache ohne Schutzkontakte. Außerdem hat man mir gesagt, man solle es nicht in Steckerleisten stecken, läuft aber auch so gut wie direkt in der Steckdose.
Ich hoffe ich konnte etwas helfen^^
inne_fritten


----------



## der_yappi (3. März 2014)

*AW: D-Lan/Powerline, was brauch ich, was muss ich beachten, was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?*



Dyfcom schrieb:


> -In meinem Haus gibt es keinen Schutzleiter, also nur 2 Phrasen (L1 und N, Schutzleiter geht über N), geht es damit?


Keine Ahnung dazu - bin keine Elektriker



Dyfcom schrieb:


> -Habe einen kleinen NAS wo ich Datenablege, wie schnell würde die Verbindung sein?


Kann man pauschal nicht sagen, da es immer auf die örtlichen Gegebenheiten bei dir ankommt.



Dyfcom schrieb:


> -Wie ist das mit dem Einspeisen also den Router für D-Lan/Powerline? Brauch man wenn man mehrere Empfänger hat auch mehrere Router?


1 Router reicht

Bei mir sieht es so aus:
FritzBox Cable mit angeschlossenem Devolo DLAN Adapter
Für PC / Receiver / BluRay Player je einen DLAN Adapter

Ich bin seit DLAN Anfangszeiten sehr gut mit Devolo gefahren und kann diese aus meiner Sicht sehr gut weiter empfehlen.
Habe mit 14 MBit angefangen, über die 85MBit bin ich nun bei den 200MBit Adaptern.
Mittlerweile gibt es auch schon wieder schnellere Versionen. ATM ist bei Devolo 650MBit (BRUTTO!!! nicht netto - kann bei dir zu Hause ganz andere Raten aufweisen!) die schnellste Variante.

Würde nach einer Version kucken die einen Gigabitlan Anschluss im Adapter anbietet damit da nicht unbedingt ein Flaschenhals entstehen kann.
Es gibt nämlich auch schnelle Varianten die "nur" einen 100MBit LAN Anschluss im Adapter haben, aber zwischen den Adapter mit theoretischen 200 / 500 / 650 Mbit übertragen können.

http://www.amazon.de/Devolo-dLAN-65...id=1393836321&sr=8-2&keywords=devolo+dlan+650


----------



## Dyfcom (3. März 2014)

*AW: D-Lan/Powerline, was brauch ich, was muss ich beachten, was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?*

Der Adapter an dem man den Router anschließt, also Verteiler, brauch man von dem mehrere wenn man auch mehr Empfänger hat? also z.B.: Ich habe ein Verteiler der direkt am Router ist und einem im Wohnzimmer und einem im Arbeitszimmer, sind die Beide dann mit dem Verteiler verbunden? oder brauch man dann 2?


----------



## der_yappi (3. März 2014)

*AW: D-Lan/Powerline, was brauch ich, was muss ich beachten, was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?*

Ist auf der Devolo Homepage ganz einfach erklärt:
http://www.devolo.com/products/dLAN...cenarios/dLAN-650+-scenario_house-xl-1588.jpg
dLAN® Powerline - Heimnetz ganz einfach - devolo AG

Hier ne aktuelle Produktliste für den Heimanwender:
dLAN® Powerline Adapter bringen Internet an jede Steckdose - devolo AG


----------



## Dyfcom (4. März 2014)

*AW: D-Lan/Powerline, was brauch ich, was muss ich beachten, was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?*

Danke, hat mir gut geholfen


----------



## Otep (4. März 2014)

*AW: D-Lan/Powerline, was brauch ich, was muss ich beachten, was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?*

Also ich nutzte die dLAN 500 WiFi...

Habe im Grunde einen Datendurchsatz von konstant 100M/Bit +

Heißt... von PC auf PC oder auf die NAS...


----------



## Polyethylen (4. März 2014)

*AW: D-Lan/Powerline, was brauch ich, was muss ich beachten, was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?*

Willst du wirklich per PowerLan Dateien auf das NAS und zurück kopieren? Davon würde ich abraten. Je nach Hausverkabelung kann die Bandbreite extrem einbrechen (selbst die Brutto 650 Mbit/s sind lahm), die 650 Mbit wirst du nichtmal von Steckdose zu nächstgelegener Steckdose erreichen.
Bei 200 Mbit/s Netto hättest du dann unglaubliche 25 MB/s, was selbst in Zeiten von normalen Festplatten arschlangsam ist. Mit Gigabit-Lan wärst du, wenn es irgend möglich ist besser beraten - 125 MB/s, die auch sehr gut ausgelastet werden würden, auch von normalen HDDs. 
Laut PCGH 11/2013, wo auch die 650 Mbit/s Teile getestet wurden, wurde auf 5m Entfernung nur noch 30 MB/s (240 Mbit) gemessen, und das war wohl optimaler (von der Verkabelung) als in deinem Haus, da kannst du also mit weiteren Einbußen rechnen.
Neben den genannten Nachteilen störst du außerdem breitbandig alle Frequenzen von 2 - 30 MHz und machst Rundfunkempfang/Amateurfunk in diesem Bereich unmöglich (wehe du würdest mit dem Teufelszeug in meiner Nähe wohnen )


----------



## Dyfcom (8. März 2014)

*AW: D-Lan/Powerline, was brauch ich, was muss ich beachten, was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?*



> Bei 200 Mbit/s Netto hättest du dann unglaubliche 25 MB/s, was selbst in Zeiten von normalen Festplatten arschlangsam ist



Für HD Filme vom NAS reicht es alle Male, wenn schon 4k Leitung und kein HD dann halt NAS und HD 



> Mit Gigabit-Lan wärst du, wenn es irgend möglich ist besser beraten



Weiß ich selber, aber nachrüsten bei dem Haus wo ich wohne ist so gut wie unmöglich, da man wirklich alle Wände neu auf machen müsste. Und wenn ich es machen würde, dann direkt Glasfaser, was weiß ich was in 10 Jahren noch alles kommt ;D



> Neben den genannten Nachteilen störst du außerdem breitbandig alle Frequenzen von 2 - 30 MHz und machst Rundfunkempfang/Amateurfunk in diesem Bereich unmöglich



Gibt schlimmeres, zb meine Busverbindung


----------



## hotfirefox (8. März 2014)

*AW: D-Lan/Powerline, was brauch ich, was muss ich beachten, was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?*

Es besteht natürlich auch die Möglichkeit, dass dLAN garnicht funktionieren wird in deinem Haus.


----------

